

Ask HN: Why doesn't Google make an IDE? - rkwz

Google seems to be releasing a lot of products with a goal of speeding up the web. So why not make an IDE?
======
lapusta
Google supports Eclipse plugins for GWT, GAE & Android.

~~~
rkwz
But it's not the same as building an IDE from scratch.

~~~
mooism2
How would building an IDE from scratch be better? Why not just improve
Eclipse? How is Eclipse deficient, anyway?

------
pietrofmaggi
Because they don't need to.

Eclipse is a good platform that can supports anything they ever need through
plug-ins.

------
guyzero
Because it is no longer the late 90's when everyone and their dog was building
new IDEs.

